# IBS, Fibromyalgia and BC Pills



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hiya Everyone!I have been told that I have IBS and Fibromyalgia. I was on BC pills but because I took them orally I thought I would go off them to see what would happen with my IBS. I have notice my energy levels went waaaay up but I think it's too soon to tell what the total effect will beI was wondering if anyone had experienced IBS with Fibromyalgia and BC pills?Thanks!Ginger


----------



## 22907 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been on BC pills since 1986 and diagnosed with fibromyalgia and IBS in 2003. Never seemed to have any side effects from my pills (other than positive ones). I'd be interested to hear if you do feel better after a few months, so please post again later.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Matty's mum! I can't take birth control. Anything that changes my hormones in any way sets my D and pain off big time (although I am considering trying them again now that my D is under control somewhat). I don't know that there would be any interaction with birth control and fibro unless your fibro is connected to your hormones in some way?By the way, are you by any chance over here from .. under the same name? Just curious, I'm sure I used to talk to Matty's mum over there


----------



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Guys!Screamer I'm pretty sure I'm the same Mattys mom! I used to chat all the time on this site...I have been feeling better and eBaying my maternity clothes so that keeps me too busy to chat all the time...although I do miss it...sigh...but I still need my rest...I also when back to university...yes I'm psycho.I'm still feeling better without the BC pills...anything with hormones messes me up big time! The morning after pill is what started all my health issues when I was 18...bloody #### I say!







The nausea I have seems to be gone except for days when my IBS is really bad...I have even dared to eat such things as pizza (gasp!) occaisionally because my D has also gotten better.







I still have the Fibro though...I changed Docs and am hoping to find a miracle...and no I'm not holding my breath. If I go 3 days without a nap or substantial rest periods...I still crash badly....to the point where I have a hard time walking straight or thinking straight for that matter! (explains a lot!) I also find I'm losing weight because I get too tired to feed myself...sad huh? BUT I have hope in my new Doc..she's from South Africa and around here they have a wonderful reputation...plus she has a 1 year old...so she knows what it's like to have a little one like I do.Well I have a had a great blab on here...sorry if I blabbed too long....Take care guys and hopefully I'll be back soon!Cheers,Ginger


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahh I thought so. I was doubletrouble over there. I haven't been there in a while. I was getting WAY too phobic with my eating and couldn't be on the diet anyway for health reasons. I haven't braved Pizza yet but I am getting somewhat more adventurous with what I eat now that I don't have D so much. Just wish those horrible pains and cramps would go away! Yep, I know what it's like being a busy mum that's for sure and as far as psycho goes I plan to study once the twins go off to school (2 more years) plus be home for them when they need me to be and their older sister! Yep. Anything that messes with my hormones whacks me up big time. Major pain, major D. It's not worth it (although I do miss skipping my periods which I used to do back when I seemed to be fine taking it. Not fair that I can grow INTO an intolerance of something!)Good luck with your new doctor. I hope it goes well


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

screamer: i been on bc since before my ibs and when it was really bad the pill seemed to flare mine but when it calmed down the bc was fine







i find cilest easier on my system.. contraceptive injeciton was best but got too many side effects


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a bit scared of the injection cause if it messes me up it will mess me up for 3 full months and I don't want a 3 month non stop IBS attack!I'm really hanging out for the patch to become available over here as it bypasses the stomach and I can go off it if neccessary unlike the implant which has to be taken out in a minor procedure (for someone who gave birth to twins you'd think I'd be less of a wuss, but sadly I still cry when I have to take a splinter out of my finger!)


----------

